# Red eye tree frog morphs



## frognut (Apr 21, 2009)

My friend and I have about 200 to 300 hundred red eye tree frog morphs to sell.We are subscribers and were just wondering what heading to put them under in the for sale section. Other reptiles and insects doesn't sound right either does non herps. Help please don't want to bugger it up. Thanks


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 21, 2009)

Just under Others I guess, there's really nowhere else to put them...
Unless someone has a better idea...


----------



## mark83 (Apr 21, 2009)

other reptiles and insects is right


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 21, 2009)

other reptiles and insects... ive seen frogs in their before.


----------



## frognut (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help. The add is now in other reptiles and insects.


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 23, 2009)

Less 10 of course Frognut


----------

